# italian exclamation



## madalyn (Jul 31, 2011)

A friend recently got me using an expression which she heard from an Italian friend of hers, who says he took it from the film "Nessuno e Perfetto" (Nobody's Perfect), which I haven't been able to find (although I did find a trailer with no subtitles.) It's "erla Madonna" or "o la Madonna" or something like that (I do not speak Italian.) For some reason it won't stop burning in my mind what it means and how on earth to spell it -- and is it peculiar to that movie, or is it a common expression? I couldn't find much at all on google, one usage in some obscure tweet -- or maybe, I can't be sure -- but the rest is buried under "Lola Madonna" and the like. I realize this is a strange question which should not cause any sane person a sleepless night, but please humor me.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry, I totally misunderstood the question. I thought you were asking what nessuno e perfetto meant -- apologies :evil:.

My dad (he's from Naples) says "La Madonna" means "Our Lady". The Madonna/Lady is just the Virgin Mary (I knew that one!). Hope that's helpful in some way .


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 31, 2011)

Aren't you the same person who had a complex question about the storyline of a four-in-one novel? I'm wondering if a pattern might emerge over time.


----------



## madalyn (Jul 31, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Aren't you the same person who had a complex question about the storyline of a four-in-one novel? I'm wondering if a pattern might emerge over time.



I'm not quite sure how to interpret this remark .


----------

